
Ask HN: Offline Reader for HN – Pocket and HN Comments - bythckr
I don&#x27;t know how other people use hacker news.<p>What I do is, I &quot;open in new tab&quot; on the &quot;comments&quot; of the titles I am interested in and I look through 2-3 pages. Then I go to each comment page &amp; open the article and read it. The comments help in understanding the counter points &amp; get better understanding.<p>So, is there a reader like pocket. It should save the article and the comments.<p>I was unable to find this function in any of the apps around. How does everyone read HN?
======
azulkipli
I use Materialistic android app, it can save articles offline for future
reading.

------
brudgers
Hack something up that solves your problem?

